# Whats her name?



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 13, 2021)

Shes pollinated.  Terps are chocolate,  coffee, earth.  Chocolate is the dominant. 

She has red hairs. Can't wait to pheno hunt these seeds !!!!


----------

